

Self-Publishing vs. Working with a Traditional Publisher - danso
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JoolsWatsham/20130930/201223/SelfPublishing_vs_Working_with_a_Traditional_Publisher.php

======
jkolko
FWIW, I wrote a short post on my experience with self-publishing (real books,
that show up on a palette the size of a table, intimidating the cat and wife):
[http://www.ac4d.com/2011/03/21/bootstrapped-publishing-
diy-f...](http://www.ac4d.com/2011/03/21/bootstrapped-publishing-diy-ftw/)

~~~
debacle
Somewhat unrelated, but an excellent and informative read. Thank you.

------
pseingatl
It's not self-publishing, it's indie publishing. There's a difference. Self-
publishing meant paying for the manufacture of physical books. There was no
distribution. Normally the books sat on a pallet in the author's garage.
Readers consisted of the author's family and friends.

Small press publishing is a business, just done at a smaller scale than the
majors.

Indie publishing uses digital media and distribution networks to put texts
into the hands of readers. Hundreds, thousands or tens of thousands of readers
may read the author's work. This is indie publishing.

~~~
jdmitch
This article is talking about games, not books... and the distinction here is
between keeping all of the costs in-house from production to distribution and
publicity. Indie publishing (whether of games or of books) would still likely
involve some cost-distribution to the publisher/distributor.

